# Name Change



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm still on the fence about Dallas' name. I don't really feel like it suits him.
His nickname is grumble Pig, lol

Any ideas on names?


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

He sure is one big handsome guy!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm horrible at names... but he is handsome


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

he looks like a bear to me


----------



## grissom_mom (Sep 27, 2010)

For some reason, Jackson popped into my head while looking at him. I've never really known any people/dogs with that name so please don't be offended if you don't like it.
Also, big handsome dogs like him I always want to name very regal or old names. I like Crius, which was a greek god who represented the power of the sea (or something along those lines) or Philo (Greek for gentle, I believe.)
As well as the more common ones like Homer, Zeus, Apollo.
That's just me though, everyone has such different taste in names.


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

I'd call him Dudley  He looks big and bumbling (although very handsome...what breed is he? Does he have any anatolian in him?) and for some reason Dudley just screams bumble bug to me. Dugan, Gavin, and Chance are good names, too, and I also really like Greek/Roman names like grissom_mom.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

He is a looker! I like Thor.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh, he is so handsome.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Lisa_j said:


> He is a looker! I like Thor.


I like Thor too, especially for a dog you call grumble pig lol


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

From the picture he has such roman emperor type baring so I would be going for one of there names, Caesar has been done to death but something like:
Decius
augustus

or you could go with
bumble 

(my pups nickname is grumpy, it is the name we use when talking about her and not wanting her to know )) )


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I dont know why but RUFUS he just looks like a RUFUS!


----------

